# My new knitted lace Scarf---Lotus Bud Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a lovely lace scarf with an intricate looking pattern, which is easier than it looks! I used Knitpicks Palette fingering weight yarn is the color Mauve. The pattern really opens up and looks so pretty when you block it! There are charts and written directions to make this great accessory to your wardrobe! 
You can purchase this pattern with Paypal for $3.99 through these stores; Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy. Here are some links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lotus-bud-lace-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/154977078/lotus-bud-lace-scarf


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooooh another stunner! Just gorgeous!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

all tidy work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

your lacework is beautiful, another wonderful project


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous and I love the Mauve.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is wonderful, Molly!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and love the color.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So very pretty!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

That's so pretty!

Anita


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Another beautiful scarf and pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Another gorgeous design!


----------

